# Incra - A great router fence



## gizmodyne

Interesting. I have not gotten past a scrap board fence yet.


----------



## boboswin

I never paid much attention to this fine instrument until you reviewed it Gary.
I'll have to take a closer look at it now.

How do you figure it improves your cuts on your router table.
I mean is the accuracty worth the investment if you are not doing precision joinery? i.e dovest etc.

Good write up.

Bob


----------



## designerboy

Have a similar setup. tis grand…
I simply love having the flexibility of being able to come back and rout with precision at a previous setting instead of thinking I must rout all the same profile in the same run, and better do much more than I need, etc, etc. (Triton router table memories…)

I have woodpeckers Unilift (all sourced locally from; www.woodworksupplies.com.au) also, cos I figure if distance FROM bit to fence is accurate, and bit height is accurate, this makes routing a process and a no-brainer rather than some particular high-skill activity !


----------



## Grumpy

That is some fence Gary. I like the dust extraction facility. What sort of dollars are we talking for this unit.


----------



## GaryK

Grumpy - I think I got it for about $320 total.

Bob #2 - It doesn't really improve your cuts, but the accuracy with which you make them. Accuracy
is the key thing here. Dovetails a little too tight? Move a couple of thousands of an inch and cut again.
I think it's worth the money.


----------



## sbryan55

Hi Gary,

I have been looking at these but one question I have can it take the place of a dovetail jig for boxes and drawers?

Thanks


----------



## GaryK

Scott - I would say no. That is because the cross feed is cheesy and that's what you will be using.

It would be alright for short length dovetails of say 10" max.


----------



## Blake

I'm absolutely in love with mine… changed the way I do everything. I've been meaning to do this review but you beat me to it. Great write up.


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks Gary. One of these is definately on my wish list. Some many tools, so little time and money (deep sigh).


----------



## Woodburner

I bought the Ultra Incra Fence System that fits on my Shopsmith. I can use it as both a tablesaw fence and a router table fence. It has really improved my work by making my cuts much more accurate, and allowing me to change the fence's positiion and then go back to the exact, and I do mean exact, previous setting without any problems. I used to make just furniture, and now I can honestly call my projects fine, detailed furniture.
As for the router table, I have made so many different variations of the dovetail and box joint that I can't count them all. This thing allows you to create through, blind, coner-post, double, double-double dovetails and box joints that are just beauitful. I have never been able to make these type of joints on a normal dovetailing jig (Leigh, Rockler, etc). I can now charge a great deal more for my boxes and jewelry cases and have no problem finding buyers for them.
As for the comment that the router crosscut feature is cheesy, I haven't found a problem with it. If I need to make dovetails, etc. in what seems to be an extra wide board, I just attach my MDF extension to the, what the company calls, the right-angle fixture. I have made drawers as much as 26- inches deep this way, and the dovetails come out perfectly.
Precision is the name of the game here, and this system has turned my Shopsmith into a finely-tuned and precision woodworking tool. I'll never again think about selling my Shopsmith. I plan on passing it down to my grandchildren now.


----------



## williams

I was thinking about flipping the script on that fence the other day. Take the fence off. Mount the extender on a plastic slider block that slides on something like the EZ smart track (or dewalt track). Then figure out a way to mount rounter to end of the incra (where the fence normally connects to). Now you can use the "dead wood" method and lock down the wood and move the router. Route arbitrary long pieces and have the precision of micro adjustments using the incra and keep your fingers on top of router at all times. Because you can lock down piece at any angle, you can do any kind of dado safely without a room full of jigs. At least that was a late night idea.


----------



## Howie

I bought one of these about six weeks ago and can't say enough good about it. I have three other DT jigs that I have no use for now. Once you catch on (watch the included video a couple of times) it is sweet.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks Gary


----------



## Scarecrow

Hey what length did you buy…the 17 or the 25 and what would you recomend….


----------



## Scarecrow

oh forgot to add…is it easy to the system to a built table like mine….I am not interested in buying one of there tables….I guess you have to be pretty acurate to make sure it is square….??

Thanks


----------



## MJCD

I've owned one of these for several years now - and it is a pleasure to work with. I have found the initial setup and maintaining square to be more involved than I'd like - the setup is my issue, in that I'm not naturally 'handy'; the maintaining square and the Wonder Fence issue arises from there being so many adjusting points - with each one building on, or being dependent upon, other adjusting points.

The machined surfaces are flat, square and true; the fence is solid once set - the dust collection I'd rate as 'good', but not as good as the Kreg (the exhaust point on the Incra is at the end of the Fence; whereas the Kreg is at-the-bit virtually).

The Fence and Table are expensive, but worthy of the investment.


----------



## DemetersRest

I ordered the metric version of this just before Xmas and can't wait for it to arrive. I'm starting on building the router table this week, hoping to build just the frame and top then use the table to make my drawers and such. Really excited about the potential of this system.


----------



## helluvawreck

I think that I'm going to buy one but I'll have to replenish my tool buying jar first.

helluvawreck
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## DonLumberJohnson

I bought the LS25 Super System, the 27×43 inch table and stand. I thought of the two schools of thought, minimal or bells and whistles, I would commit to bells and whistles. Running a Bosch 1617 EVSPK whirling Freud Diablo bits at birch, red oak, unknown driftwood and various grades of plywood. So far so good, dovetails of various kinds, box joints and profile work just fine.

Check square, check square, check square to the table, to the right angle fixture, and to the table on the other axis, and the right angle fixture on the other axis.

Also be careful removing and reinserting the rail of the system into its track, seemingly delicate parts and all the precision is right there at risk of dinging.


----------

